# vegetarian bulking??



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

my friend has started going to the gym with me now and is wanting to gain weight he has asked me about my diet, the only problem is hes a vegetarian and would only be able to eat my breakfast and thats it, im not sure what foods will be good to suggest for him to increase his protein

so any vegetarian bodybuilders out there please help :thumbup1:


----------



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

anyone?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Whey, Cheese, Eggs, Soy etc


----------



## Madeira Jon (Jan 11, 2008)

As TH&S says, and take the protein drinks. In his case probably 4 drinks ED at 50 grams each. Also as creatine comes from eating red meat he can simply take the synthesised creatine in powdered form (5 grams ED) adding milk or water of course!


----------



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

cheers guys much apreciated


----------



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

brill that mate cheers

how much protein do you reckon a vegetarian should be getting ??


----------



## danny_j (Jun 6, 2008)

scotty_new said:


> brill that mate cheers
> 
> how much protein do you reckon a vegetarian should be getting ??


The same as all us meet eaters start with at least 1g per lb ideally 1.5g :thumb:

Asda sell 30 eggs for £3... I get through 90 a week... & i'm not even a veggie :bounce:


----------

